# Where can I find TRS to dual TS cables



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Any help would be great! I'm looking for right angle TRS 1/4 inch to dual TS 1/4. Right angled but but super long. Maybe 3-6''.

Something like this but shorter Hosa Cable STP201RR Insert Cable Right Angle - 1 Meter: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I looked for awhile. Probably have to make one, or get one custom made, or mod that Amazon one by cutting the cables..


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Duane at Revelation Cable Co can make these for you!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might want to consider ordering the plugs from NextGen and the mini cabling (5.0 mm O.D. RapcoHorizon Mini Guitar Cable - By Foot) and making one or having one made. The TRS plug might have to be slightly modified to fit both of the cables onto the plug barrel. Doing it this way, you have quality parts and durability.
You could ask Jon at Nextgen if he would consider building the cable for you.

I would be happy to build one for you but the shipping from Next Gen to me and then from me to you would be brutal.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hahaha! The cable rabbit hole. Hosa are the only available 90° TRS- L&R TS. There are other nicer cables, but not in 90°. L&M have it for a bit cheaper. Hosa TRS cable
I made my own. Monoprice do a nice 90° TRS to TRS cable for cheap, cut, solder and wrap.
Here are some nice parts.
90 trs pancake

Monoprice TRS


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions! Yeah, looks like I'll have to make a shorter one. My girlfriend's dad is an electrical engineer, so he'll be able to help me out with that  

Thanks for the parts suggestions! I'll use those


----------



## juiceboxjosh (May 25, 2016)

I used switchcraft 236 I think it is. The stereo one either way. Or you can use the neutrik ones I think. Then I used evidence audio monorail and their sis plugs for the mono side. Worked like a charm.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

30cm (about 12") long-






EBS ICY-30 Insert Cable and Connectors - Cables - Accessories - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


EBS ICY-30 Insert Cable and Connectors




cosmomusic.ca


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh and just a tip for anyone looking for great, flat mono pedalboard cables, I've had a great experience with these guys Flat Patch Cables Or Guitar Pedalboard Cables Online | TourGearDesigns

Based in Toronto


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Please consider posting a pic of your finished cable.

Good Luck with getting it sorted out!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Will do! Probably won't have it for a couple of weeks cause I'd have to go to Cambridge for that. I just wanted to try my TC Electronic June 60 chorus, stereo into my volante and stereo out into my two two amps


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you want a giggle...this is the "Y" splitter I built recently. Yes, that is a tuna can.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> If you want a giggle...this is the "Y" splitter I built recently. Yes, that is a tuna can.
> View attachment 322970


Honestly, I love your ingenuity! For me, any kind of soldering is just a can of worms lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

greco said:


> If you want a giggle...this is the "Y" splitter I built recently. Yes, that is a tuna can.
> View attachment 322970


Somthing fishy with that design. (groan)


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@Sunny1433 L&M have the EBS icy-30 for $15.99.
SKU# 719947


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> @Sunny1433 L&M have the EBS icy-30 for $15.99.
> SKU# 719947


That is sweet! 
(grabbed the first pic I saw on the net)


----------



## awdwon (Sep 28, 2008)

bzrkrage said:


> @Sunny1433 L&M have the EBS icy-30 for $15.99.
> SKU# 719947


I don’t see them listed on their site anywhere? I’ve searched online for these in Canada and can’t find any in stock anywhere.

Meris is making some now and supposed to be in stock at Moog Audio in early Aug. 

Damage Control makes a nice quality one as well. I’m currently on the hunt for a handful of them as well and weighing my options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

awdwon said:


> don’t see them listed on their site anywhere?


Call them. Quote the SKU#. They have them.
Hell, I just bought one 2 days ago. (Pick up today)


----------



## awdwon (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice. The nearest l&m is an hour from me but I planned on stopping by one next week, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------

